# Visa (NYSE:V)



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it's undeniable that it is a great company but...
- Do you think it is fairly valued (or overvalued)?
- Do you think its moat is great enough to be a solid pick for the long term investor?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I held it for a while last year, when it seemed to be moving sideways. Got rid of it recently, so yeah, judging by MY track record, it's probably a great time to pick it up!


----------



## Kropew (Nov 24, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I held it for a while last year, when it seemed to be moving sideways. Got rid of it recently, so yeah, judging by MY track record, it's probably a great time to pick it up!


Why sell?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

wasn't going anywhere ---- re-deployed my resources elsewhere


----------



## Afp (Mar 19, 2013)

Kropew said:


> I think it's undeniable that it is a great company but...
> - Do you think it is fairly valued (or overvalued)?
> - Do you think its moat is great enough to be a solid pick for the long term investor?


Hi Kropew,
- I have owned Visa over 5 years. At the time I bought, it was overvalued with P/E above 25. I still bought it because V has always been overvalued this way since IPO.
- Its moat is as great as anything else. The people of 3rd world countries are starting to adapt/addtict to the use of this plastic money.

I think Visa/Master Card is in the position of Phillip Morris in the 60s or 70s. Visa is certainly a great stock to own. As for myself, I plan to keep this stock for as long as possible.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Visa slips 5.5% on report the DOJ is investigating the firm's debit-card practices (msn.com)


----------

